# Unable to Select the Startup Disk Install



## Leeloominai (Aug 27, 2005)

I have lloked everywhere, trying to understand why my iMac still won't startup with the CD install of MAC OS X Panther.

As a few people said (but did'nt find any answer) I can not choose my CD as the startup disk. Why ? How could I install my MacOs X if I am not able to start my installation?

Some peoples told me that MAC it is user friendly. Yeah sure... just to upgrade from 9.0 to X we must install 9.1 then 9.2... and even then... still doesn't want to startup with my CD.

If someone could give me an hand. I just bought this G3 iMac and I'm sorry to see I am unable to run MAC Os X.

waiting patiently for your help... sorry for my English if it is not very good. Thanks a lot!

Nicole


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 27, 2005)

Welcome to the forums.  

Depending on which model G3 iMac you have, you need to install a firmware update first. 

Go to the Apple Menu and select About this Mac. The window that opens will give you the processor speed and how much memory you have installed. This will help in determining what model you have.


----------



## anne07876 (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi there - 

I had exactly the same problem.  It's been a nightmare.  Actually - my G£ ibook had panther installed, but I wanted to change the registered user (aka 'short name', but it was impossible.  So, I just erased everything and started from scratch....using my ibook install OS 9.1 CD's that originally came with my ibook.  

Thinking that I would just start from scratch, that was fine...but then, it can't read the panther installation CD's now!  Saying it "... can't select the install CD as the startup disk (-2)".

I can't even get my airport to connect to my network anymore either!

So, on another computer I have here, I downloaded the update to 9.2.2 and attempted to install, but the computer won't allow that either (error -127 for some such nonsense).

SO!  I have no idea what to do now and I'm stuck with this useless heap of metal and plastic...that only this morning was working just fine.   

Any ideas would certainly help - certainly can't hurt at this point! 

Thanks!
A


----------



## sinclair_tm (Feb 7, 2007)

anne07876 said:


> Hi there -
> 
> I had exactly the same problem.  It's been a nightmare.  Actually - my G£ ibook had panther installed, but I wanted to change the registered user (aka 'short name', but it was impossible.



it is possible, if done correctly.  even apple's support site has the instructions.  you could of also created a new user and then deleted the old one.  as for the cds that came with the ibook, if you used the restore cds, it should of set it back to factory new specs for the os, and then all should be fine.  i'd start a new thread (hyjacking someone else's is bad form) stating excatly what you have done, and what the mac is now doing, or not doing, and wee can try to help.

as for the orginal poster, it sounds like you are having the same problem i'm having on my b&w g3, the firmware is too old for os x, and needs to be updated before os x will install or even boot.


----------

